# 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

curious what kind or power people are getting from there all motor 16v. lets see some numbers and engine specs .
thanks.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*

Not exactly a "Normal 16v ITB but.... "


With regulations in mind, every possible modification is made to the engine in an effort to optimize power and reliability as much as possible. In full race specification, the modified engine produced 296bhp at 8,250rpm and 188lb ft torque (225Nm) at 7,000rpm. For the 1997 season, power was bumped up to 305bhp at 8,250rpm and 217lb ft torque (260Nm).


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_Not exactly a "Normal 16v ITB but.... "


With regulations in mind, every possible modification is made to the engine in an effort to optimize power and reliability as much as possible. In full race specification, the modified engine produced 296bhp at 8,250rpm and 188lb ft torque (225Nm) at 7,000rpm. For the 1997 season, power was bumped up to 305bhp at 8,250rpm and 217lb ft torque (260Nm). 


These car's were sick I have the 1997 season on DVD when they used to run these engines.
But let's keep in mind they are a factory built engine with an endless budget fro Audi and they typically only ran these engines for 1 race sometime 2 if they felt lucky before they were replaced with new ones.
can anyone Say "Unfair Advantage"!


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_can anyone Say "Unfair Advantage"!









My wallet just sreamed it


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
These car's were sick I have the 1997 season on DVD when they used to run these engines.
But let's keep in mind they are a factory built engine with an endless budget fro Audi and they typically only ran these engines for 1 race sometime 2 if they felt lucky before they were replaced with new ones.
can anyone Say "Unfair Advantage"!









Yes,they had nearly endless budgets for BTCC race cars
These kind of races was very popular,even the series in Sweden was a huge success,it was called STCC and actually had more race cars than BTCC.
Today there is WTCC but the cars today are far from so hightech as the older cars was.
One thing though,all the BTCC/STCC was limited to 8500rpm,this was strictly controlled by FIA.
Many tuners say that an extra 500-750rpm could make as much as 20-25hp extra..................
Many of these old cars are used even today in different kind of lower racing classes here in Europe and UK,a rolling chassie can be bought quite cheap,build a decent engine and you have a killer race car.
Sorry,this was way off topic


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (NORSK)*

I'm working on an ITB setup right now, almost done. My goal is 160WHP. I'm curious what other NA guys are making on the dyno as well.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (NTRabbit)*

if i dont sell my setup soon, ill be running them again on a fresh 16v w/ delta 268/276 cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a friend w/ a mk2 rally car running a stock rebuilt 9a made 131whp with an hour of work off my base map. he is using jenvey 45mm bodies i believe


----------



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (VWralley)*

just dynoed my new engine made 183 whp 145 trq, aba bottom end 16v head 13-1 comp, built head with 276 and 50 mm twm throttle bodies, megasquirt.
still tuning spent about 2 hours on the dyno had to call it a day








hopeing for 200 whp,gonna get 288 cams and build a airbox. well see what happens


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MATT_VW* »_just dynoed my new engine made 183 whp 145 trq, aba bottom end 16v head 13-1 comp, built head with 276 and 50 mm twm throttle bodies, megasquirt.
still tuning spent about 2 hours on the dyno had to call it a day








hopeing for 200 whp,gonna get 288 cams and build a airbox. well see what happens









Thats impressive. It gives me hope too. I have a similar setup minus the high comp. Built 2.0L 16v with 276 cams and 42mm ITBs on megasquirt, so I think that 160wHP is attainable.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MATT_VW* »_just dynoed my new engine made 183 whp 145 trq, aba bottom end 16v head 13-1 comp, built head with 276 and 50 mm twm throttle bodies, megasquirt.
still tuning spent about 2 hours on the dyno had to call it a day








hopeing for 200 whp,gonna get 288 cams and build a airbox. well see what happens









Is this on pump gas or race fuel


----------



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

110 octane gas,Its a race car not a driver.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*

Thats pretty good


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MATT_VW* »_110 octane gas,Its a race car not a driver.

I see.







My humble little motor made 193.5 WHP and 147tq after we intially tuned it,on a hydro head.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

Thats pretty impressive too


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
I see.







My humble little motor made 193.5 WHP and 147tq after we intially tuned it,on a hydro head.

Arent you getting new set-up? What does it take and how much does it cost to convert to solid lifter head? Does it make more power?


----------



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*

curious what you motor consitsted of when you made the 193,


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Tyler* »_
Arent you getting new set-up? What does it take and how much does it cost to convert to solid lifter head? Does it make more power?

My new motor is together already I need to find the time to take it to the engine dyno and tune it the correct way this time. I think 250-ish will be attainable. with the current configuration.


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
My new motor is together already I need to find the time to take it to the engine dyno and tune it the correct way this time. I think 250-ish will be attainable. with the current configuration.

Dry sump and solid lifter head? Do you upgrade from 45mm throttles to 50mm?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*

my little set up
2.0L 100% stock motor -cams and all
gsxr 1000cc itb
MS
2.5'' exhaust with no cat and tt equal length header
needs a hair of tuning for better a/f but did 120hp
rememebr 100% stock motor too just injection and exhaust
my run--
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684iM7R4Ego
will do cams soon..but its my daily and its fun!!











_Modified by nothingleavesstock at 9:24 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Tyler* »_
Dry sump and solid lifter head? Do you upgrade from 45mm throttles to 50mm? 

That is correct,my head on this car flow some unbelievable numbers I will try to post the flow data for you guys to see.


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
That is correct,my head on this car flow some unbelievable numbers I will try to post the flow data for you guys to see.

Could you pm me some price figures. Im looking to do something like this in the future. thanks


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Tyler* »_
Could you pm me some price figures. Im looking to do something like this in the future. thanks

So you want to make more power? You will need a good cylinder head...It so happens I do head work and have access to a Super-flow model 1020,for proven result's!.Please feel free to PM me for your needs.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

As promised,here is some pic's of my race head,keep in mind this head took me almost 6 months of R&D time to achieve these results.
Flow chart 








Combustion chambers W/Supertech valves.








Exhaust valves with match ported guides and Supertech inconel/undercut valves.









Lastly a standard Stage 3 1.816v flow chart from,this is my most common stage of work for my customers in here.








Also if you guy's are interested in some custom machine work let me know I can help,here are some examples of recent pieces.
This is a adapter flange for a EWP (Electric Water Pump) that I designed on my lathe.
























This is the finished product I sand blasted this one on my car but will leave it nice and shiny from now on.








Single tooth custom trigger wheel that bolts to exhaust cam on a 16v.








Rear of head block off plate for water output flange.










_Modified by X K R O M X at 10:10 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

Simply awesome numbers Jarod! That head should be a beast! It's awesome to see someone really pushing these old motors. Simply inspiring work.
You decide on TB's yet?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Fast929)*

hey krom...how much for a FULL electric water pump setup??? i'm VERY interested in that!!!


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_As promised,here is some pic's of my race head,keep in mind this head took me almost 6 months of R&D time to achieve these results.
Flow chart 










Damn, how much for head like that?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_hey krom...how much for a FULL electric water pump setup??? i'm VERY interested in that!!!

I don't have specific price,however if you are truly interested I have a spare complete set up(pump and controller) All I would have to do is determine where you will mount your alternator then I could make you the correct bracet for the pump.LMK.
~Jarod.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (Montana Tyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Tyler* »_
Damn, how much for head like that?

there is alot that went into this head and I mean alot...I would have to figure it out.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

3K or more into the head


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_3K or more into the head









My head? yes.


----------



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*

guess nobody builds all motor 16v.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_3K or more into the head









you gotta pay to play has never rang so true.
you want a ton of power NA, get out the check book and be ready for a reaming


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MATT_VW* »_guess nobody builds all motor 16v.









ahem:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3063163
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158155


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
I don't have specific price,however if you are truly interested I have a spare complete set up(pump and controller) All I would have to do is determine where you will mount your alternator then I could make you the correct bracet for the pump.LMK.
~Jarod.

How would it hold up on a street car?...A car that might get driven 8-10 hours straight at a time....thanks


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
How would it hold up on a street car?...A car that might get driven 8-10 hours straight at a time....thanks
















well...They use these same pump's in ALMS GT2, the Ferrari's have been running them for 3 year's. now Jaguar also uses them and they run 12 hours straight in some races pinned to the max.
Granted the pump only claims to have a 2000 hour operating life but who knows how long they last.


_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:13 AM 4-6-2007_


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
well...They use these same pump's in ALMS GT2, the Ferrari's have been running them for 3 year's. now Jaguar also uses them and they run 12 hours straight in some races pinned to the max.
Granted the pump only claims to have a 2000 hour operating life but who knows how long they last.


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MATT_VW (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (SIR ANDROID184)*

back from the dead any more hp numbers.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 16v itb engine lets hear some h/p numbers (MATT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MATT_VW* »_back from the dead any more hp numbers.









X2


----------

